# GLOCK Annual



## ORYGUN (Oct 20, 2006)

Recieved my GLOCK Annual mag today. Started reading it and now I can't put it down. Better than last years as far as I'm concerned. I've got to get myself a GLOCK E-Tool. Purchased the knife last year and love it. Now all I need is a 10mm...:smt071


----------



## jason0007 (Nov 21, 2006)

how do u obtain the new glock annual mag?


----------



## HotRod9mm (Jan 11, 2007)

jason0007 said:


> how do u obtain the new glock annual mag?


Call Glock and ask for one. They should send it to you at no cost.


----------

